# Seeing if there is any interest in my 02 S6 Avant



## Audi-guru (Aug 2, 2016)

This is a feeler to see if there is any interest in My 02 S6. Let me know what you guys think it's worth. If there's any interest please PM me.
I have done a lot of work to this car.
2002 Audi S6 Avant
•Upper and lower control arms replaced 5k ago.
•Front rotors replaced 5k ago.
•Driver window regulator.
•Battery replaced 5k ago.
•Timing Belt, Water Pump, Thermostat done 1k ago.
•Replaced Transmission 1k miles ago.
•Front Axels replaced 1k miles ago.
•Oil change 1k miles ago.
•Flex pipes 100 miles ago.
As far as aftermarket goes:
•Tinted windows 5% all around 20% on windshield.
• ST coilovers.
•Vinyl wrapped wood grain in carbon fiber.
•TSW Valencia Wheels (Rotiforms Not Included)
•Fully reconditioned & clear cornered headlights done by Slavik Burko.
•Muffler delete
•6k HID's
•LED turn signals and plate lights


----------



## v4m (Sep 11, 2012)

/cry 

my wife said no more cars.


----------

